# the space around the stars



## Equinoxe

I draw. I use Photoshop CS and a Wacom Bamboo tablet (the cheapest one, of course, but it works) and sometimes regular pen and paper. 
I'm very open to critique, in fact I encourage it. Rip my drawings apart (figuratively) and I'll love you forever.

Here are some of my newest/not old drawings, older to newer (click thumbnails for full images):

"Snap in Place", one of two puzzle-themed drawings.


"Two-Piece Puzzle!, the second.


A pheasant-man. Dunno why I drew this.


Kinda fugly "realistic" Floatzel, I coulda done better.


"Intensive Care Unit", an old idea I finally drew properly.


Eh. It's Lance.


Siberian forest fairy Ivan-Aleksei beating up a bear. The original size was huge and I spent days on this, almost crashing my laptop on several occasions..


Forest animals. "But what do cobras and fishies do in forests?" That is none of your business.


I call this guy Salem. He lives in a library and has some psychic powers and he's one of my 14876123978 original characters. I make a lot of 'em (too much, really).


So. Critique and comments are more than welcome.
If you have any questions about my ways of working or the characters/stuff in the drawings, feel free to ask.


----------



## Green

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

I suck at critique, so I'm just going to say this - Lance is fucking awesome.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

Why thank you. Lance has a tendency to be awesome in every situation, I believe.


----------



## Green

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

Totally! I mean, look at his hair! All spiky and shit, it's a wonder the guy's not God.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

Anyway, new stuff. It's a... thing. I named it Horsepower even though it has nothing to do with horses.


Crit/comments? (Preferably regarding the artwork itself)


----------



## surskitty

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

I like how you colour things \o/ though I think Floatzel's pupils should be darker?


Lance is fucking awesome.  ... though I'm not sure Gyarados goes there....


----------



## Ymedron

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

I SEE YOU FINNISH.

Okay now about the art: (in english, JUST IN CASE)

My favourite pictures of these are the puzzle-bee and Lance- Lance due to it's AWESOMEONESS and linework (I have a weak spot for markery-digital lines), and the puzzle-bee because 1. The bee is cute. 2. The idea is clever. 3. The colouring is yummy.

Salem's pic is also nom nom, mostly because of the smooth coloring of his clothes and the way you did the psychic effect. I haven't seen psychic represented by black squiggles with yellow highlights before, so it's interesting to me. ;D

(Lazy commenting is lazy? D:)


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

@ James: Thanksees. 
Yes, there are a lot of things in Floatzel I should've done a bit differently, and you've got one good point there. In possible future drawings like this, I shall remember that :P

@ Ymedron: Kyllä joo suomalainen oon. Mistäs arvasit? :D
And thanksies :D 
The psychic-power effect was actually an accident at first, then I realized it looked pretty swell so I kept it that way. Purple/blue psychic stuff is way overdone.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

hump de bump






Not exactly accurate, given the quality of my ref picture, but a drawing nonetheless. This was just a quickie to get this thing out of my head.

I don't really get why people hate the green blob-mon, I think it's really cute :C


EDIT:
derpity derp derp look it's a pretty lady





I have no idea why I just drew this
must've been the Picasso documentary I watched yesterday :U

C+C would be awesome


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

Double post because either
nobody gives a dick about these *OR*
I'm not popular enough *OR*
my drawings just suck too much *OR*
people are afraid to comment on these.

Anyway, here are some poopy sketches I did after that CoroCoro leak:





_totally serious_


And then something completely different, in Glorious Grayscale™:





He's an office angel and he's pretty miserable. Old character I felt needed a facelift :U

Comments would be rather nice but I have a feeling I won't be getting too many :V


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

What's with the curving bookshelves? If they're being used as a framing device, they're fine, but they might be serving some secondary purpose I'm not aware of.

My main problem is that this looks like a library than an office. At what kind of office can you lie down on the floor? At what kind of office do you find humongous bookshelves?

Also, that feather on the left is falling out in a weird direction; shouldn't it be the other way around if it fell out of those wings?


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

Whee thanks :D Questions like that make me feel like someone cares C:



Kammington said:


> What's with the curving bookshelves?


They're framing devices. Also, their secondary purpose is to make it look like they're sort of falling on the poor guy (metaphorically; too much work).



Kammington said:


> At what kind of office can you lie down on the floor? At what kind of office do you find humongous bookshelves?


It's a heavenly office (or more like a storage room of the aforementioned one; the "office" bit has more to do with the guy's job than the place anyway), and the shelves are filled with people's papers (stamped with authentic HEAVEN/HELL stamps, btw) :D
I don't think he's lying there on purpose; he's a bit clumsy and ends up on that floor a bit too often.



Kammington said:


> Also, that feather on the left is falling out in a weird direction; shouldn't it be the other way around if it fell out of those wings?


Feathers are so light they kind of go along fairly small air currents, making their movements kinda unpredictable. Besides, he's probably smacked himself on the floor a while ago so that the feather has had time to roll around. :P

Anyhow, you got some good questions there. It feels good to be challenged every once in a while :P

EDIT: just finished this:





Someone suggested I should draw Reshi and Zek fighting and my sis gave me this neat pose idea. Somehow ended up less serious than it was supposed to.

EDIT: whos dat pokeman


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

Vespiquen, Cherubi, and Tangrowth?

I like them both; Reshi should give Zek the finger for added effect. I mean, he's trying to slap him in the face and give him a raspberry; why not go all the way?


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

Haha :D
(they're Misdreavus, Lucario, Vespiquen and Cherrim btw)


A new one, people wanted me to draw Wargle:






EDIT:
a quickie _I _wanted to draw:


----------



## spaekle

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

Dude, I love the Reshiram/Zekrom one, particularly the way you shaded Reshiram in that cool spiky angular style. And your take on Shedinja - I dunno, I like the way you made it all pointy and stuff. The glowy lighting on the Wargle picture was a cool idea too. 

And that Lance picture is like the greatest thing in the world. :v


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

Thaaanks C:

(Pretty much anything with Fabulance Lance is awesome because he has a cape)


Hey what I made a new drawing to see if a guy can have hot pink in his armor without looking fruity practise shading shiny things





it's a SPACE DUDE
he's a photographer because I say so (even though he's holding laser-scissors in the pic)
he takes pictures of things he shouldn't and then everyone gets mad at him


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

Aaaaah, these are _gorgeous_ <3 How much time do you spend on them? Because the detail on some of them (I'm staring at the Floatzel) is pretty stunning. 
I think my favourite might be the puzzle!bee just because I love the idea so much. 
The Glorious Grayscale pic is indeed glorious and I love the lighting/shading, angle and general dramatiscism of the BURST OF LIGHT compared to office guy looking so bored. Awesome stuff.
I also especially like the Reshi/Zek picture; the blocky colours and bright backgrounds are fabulous, especially since most art with them (and a lot of the B&W Pokemon/trainers in general) is so dark. It's nice to see them be colourful for once.

If you're not getting comments, it's only because people are LOSERS, because these are all fantastic. I'd love to see more :D


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

Holy balls you sure do know how to flatter~ CB

I've tried to remind myself to check the time I start a drawing, but magically I always forget. I'd estimate that a normal drawing (medium effort, medium detail) takes a few hours. 
It's pretty hard to say exact numbers because I have all kinds of distractions (read: internet) that cause me to stop drawing for several minutes :D
If I'm drawing something with extra effort, it might take me a day or two (on and off, meaning I sleep and eat and go to school and whatnot).
Related: the drawing that took the longest to complete was the 'forest fairy beats up a bear' one (surprising?) because the original sixe of the drawing was HUGE and I wanted to get the anatomy and whatnot as correct as possible. Worked on it for several days.

Anyhow, thanks a lot :3


----------



## Equinoxe

*I still draw when I should be doing other things*






hurp durp two doodles ended up together
The weirdo dude is Fouga, a prince who will never be a king and his pet is a mahogany demon named Shali.
texture from CGTextures.com


----------



## Equinoxe

*I am painfully aware of many things that need to be done but I still draw*






no comments
because none of you have any either >:C

just jokin', it's a shark-man which my friend told me to draw.


Related: I would post comments in other people's art threads but I'm afraid I'll either sound like an ass-licker or all ~high and mighty artist~ so I just look at them. :I
you don't need to be afraid of sounding stupid here though
I'd appreciate any comments *wink, wink*


----------



## Green

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

this is a comment

i'm not a big fan on sharkman's anatomy, but i love the plaid underbelly :D


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

Thank you CB

Any specific points that catch your attention? 
Mermaid-esque things are pretty illogical and weird anyway plus the base sketch was done pretty fast (plus I suck at human anatomy P:)


EDIT: just finished this





guy who believes he's a bird occasionally
it causes some problems :U
(textures from CGTextures.com, again)


----------



## Green

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

well, it kind of looks like a shark's head turned into a stump and the human body's just growing out of it :V

i love that paper style on insanefurryman! very eye-catching.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

Isn't that the idea? :'D

Thanks C: I really love doing stuff in that style.



KronoGreen said:


> insanefurryman


oh god ffff


----------



## Green

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

I always pictured sharkmans as half-shark... like blue with grey underbellies and a dorsal fin.

And I really love seeing your stuff in that style.

:'D


----------



## Equinoxe

*I STILL draw, it is quite sad actually if you think about it*

My sharkman does have a dorsal fin :o 
His belly is lighter too but the weird-ass shading kind of makes it hard to see P:


Anyway, since at least you are looking at/commenting on my stuff, I might as well show this speedpaint-ish thing I drew yesterday night:





I had some googled picture as a lighting reference but I made my dude look different than the guy in the photo.
Font is 'Propaganda' from Dafont.com


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

even though no one cares, a drawing:





hurr durr bad attempt at a semi-Sugimorish style :I
rest of the trio is coming later, they are worse than this woo


----------



## Green

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

o: raikouman is awesome and those glasses hahaha

do want suicune


----------



## Nemec

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

I CAR.

The only reason I don't comment is because I feel small and insignificant in the presence of such wonderful drawings such as these.
...
Btw Lance incomprehensible awesomeness.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

Hee! I love Raikou!Guy :D I love his shoulder-bits! And he reminds me of that little blind kid from the Apollo Justice game XD

(if you've never played it, disregard this comment. 
Hell, here he is anyway.)


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

Thanks, peoples C: The rest of the trio has to wait a bit because I had a spontaneous burst of imagination and I have to draw this thing first P:

@ Dannichu: ohhh you mean Machi? I didn't even think of that but now I can't unsee it CX
dunno if Raikou-dude is blind or just trying to be badass though


Now, because some of you seem to care ( C: ), here's a little work-in-progress teaser pic:





I'm painting with CRAZY COLOURS


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

Oh god I love your art. D: It's gorgeous in every way. Seriously. Colours, lighting, composition, style, uhg, I love it all. It's like. Eye candy. So goooood.


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

Ooooh, what programme are you doing it in? From what you've shown us, it looks lovely. And suitably creepy.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

Thankies yous. CB
I'm using Photoshop CS mostly, with a Wacom Bamboo pen tablet P:
and that work-in-progress is still a work-in-progress because I've been too lazy _busy_.

here's some un-fanart of Peter Pan for the time being (watched the Disney version, didn't really like it):





hurp a durp


----------



## octobr

*Re: This is what I do when I should be doing other things*

be nice to peter he is my favorite :<< besides at least disney's peter is shockingly accurate aka a jerk
also why is he tingle in that picture.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: This is what I STILL do when I should be doing other things*

haha I am the meanest :>
We had to go and watch a Peter Pan play by some amateur people (some of which are my classmates) and it was surprisingly good and definitely much better than the Disney version (Peter was a childish jerk there too, just more believable and hilarious).

what he is not Tingle
I barely even know who that is durr


but now new stuff





KYUREMU IS CUTE don't you people go hatin' it :C
I caught it yesterday and it's cuteeeee


----------



## Bluberry Bat

*Re: This is what I STILL do when I should be doing other things*

:C Kyuremu is the best dragon. <3 NEEDS MORE LOVE.

and obtw I must pop in to shower you in praise for your work is absolutely brilliant. <3 I'm awful at critique, but you're so good with atmosphere, emotion and colour~


----------



## Equinoxe

*Woops I accidentally became a huge MSPA fan*

Thank you C:
My Kyuremu is delighted now durp CB


anyway
I drew  the *best trolls* (well, personal favourites at least) because I somehow ended up reading Homestuck a while ago and oh lord it's just _amazing_
(linked because it's pretty wide so it might force people with smaller screens scroll sideways which is just so goddamn annoying)
This was just something quick so no shading or anything. Lazy me.


----------



## Silver

*Re: This is what I STILL do when I should be doing other things*

Your art is good! I especially love raikouman and Kyuremu! (just came to comment!) I think you should do requests, anyone who gets one of your pictures will be happy!


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: This is what I STILL do when I should be doing other things*

(Thanks ! C:)

Okay woops it's been quite a while since I last posted something (haven't drawn that much either because of stuff) so I thought I'd drop by to show you some scruffy pencil sketch coloured with Photoshop. Probably not the best time to do this since like half of the people think the forums are completely down, but whatever, here's hoping someone manages to find their way to the reply button.





This is Kashmir, and he's a manticore (lion-bodied, human-faced mythical creature, google it if you don't know). An older character of mine that I felt needed a redesign, doodled in class (the only way to stay awake and sharp while listening to other people's presentations).

I'm planning on redesigning his body too and giving him a scorpion tail this time (manticores can apparently have scorpion tails or just spiky ones, he originally had a plain spiky one).


----------



## Dave Strider

*Re: This is what I STILL do when I should be doing other things*

Your art is absolutely amazing. No joke, some of the best I've seen in a while. I really love the Birdman, Raikouman and your trolls are amazing (but where is Feferi because she is the best troll). The manticore looks very nice, but for some reason I keep thinking there's something off with the eyes, but I can't put my finger on it. It probably nothing though.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: Ok maybe this IS what I should be doing*

Whooooh a surprise comment appeared while I was typin' this, glad I noticed O:
Thanks man C:
Sorry, no Feferi because she's not on my uber-fav list. She's pretty cute though so who knows, maybe I'll draw her too some time P:

Something wrong with the eyes? May very well be, maybe it's the shading (now I look at it, I probably should've shaded them a bit differently, they do look a bit odd). I'll keep this in mind when I'm drawing him in full, body and all. C:


So, here's what I was typing while you tried to sneakily go and post a comment without me noticing:
This wasn't supposed to be this orange AT ALL, kind of just happened.
The head/shoulder area was sketched by hand, the rest with a tablet. You can still see some pencil stuff (especially in his hair, I only added that orangey colour to the whole sketch plus threw in some highlights)
Also he was saying "*I'm so rich it hurts*" in the original sketch but didn't get around to adding it here.





WOOPS ANOTHER ORIGINAL CHARACTER PARTIALLY INSPIRED BY A DREAM
This is Midas, he's a rich asshole who has never done anything useful and his dad just hands him money like candy. He's pretty full of himself and he has a mansion and cars (also he has asthma).
He got his legs all fucked up when his parents' private jet crashed (and I think his mom died there too) so now he has robo-legs from knee down. Also has a fancy robotic horse-end he can use to play centaur.
Right.
looks like I have I have OCD (Original Character Syndrome) :I
like ff I churn up at least one every two weeks
and I have backstories and shit for every one
I CAN'T HELP IT


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Ok maybe this IS what I should be doing*

I loooove your humans and your original characters. :[ They are so nice ah man. Your human-faces in particular, they are so pretty, I love your style and the way you do expressions and noses and face shapes and all of it I love iiittt. I do think the drawing is a bit too _bright_ orange, maybe mess with hue/saturation or something cause it's kinda harsh on the eyes. 

Oh. Also. I like his pants. Pants are annoying to draw but I dunno they're nice. (I notice weird things...)


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: Ok maybe this IS what I should be doing*

Thankssssss CB I've been trying to make my human-faces more diverse and interesting and it's nice to hear it's paid off somehow ;u;

Oo, thanks for the suggestion (the picture had alredy burned onto my retinas by the time I finished it it's no wonder I didn't notice the brightness :'D). I threw some cooling filter on it, it's a tiny change but maybe easier on the eyes now?






I'm happy you noticed the pants, they did come out quite well compared to my usual stuff :D


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Ok maybe this IS what I should be doing*

Well since that's what I'm focusing on too I'd better notice people faces :[ And yours are something to aspire to. (Also I always feel strange drawing pants because of what's in them, you know. I'm glad that area isn't overly difficult for me...)

The cooling filter does make it a little better, most notably more cool :P I think playing with the saturation of certain areas (applying layers of gray etc.) would work best, though obviously that would require interested and interest tends to wane after you're done with a pic.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: Ok maybe this IS what I should be doing*

I got over my crotch-shyness quite a while ago, so drawing pants isn't that awful anymore. Whatever is inside is perfectly natural (hopefully, at least) :'D

Yeah I'm not sure if I'm gonna change it now (mostly because I'm just not sure what to do with the saturation other than maybe let his hair/shirt be more saturated? honestly idk durrrrr) P:
I'm already *trying* to start a new drawing (fanart this time) but I'm not sure what will happen :U


gkjn


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: Ok maybe this IS what I should be doing*

Whatever's inside pants is _not_ natural! >[ It's completely unnatural and ew.

I feel dirty for editing your pic butttt something like this works; basically lightening the background and darkening foreground, brings focus to the character and eases the eye. (I did this mostly because my head hurts too much to focus on my art ; ; ahh.)


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: Ok maybe this IS what I should be doing*

Haha whatever :D
there can be all kinds of cool stuff in pants you know C:

I don't mind, actually when someone edits my stuff in a constructive way it's more like flattering than insulting P:
Oo, now I see what you mean. I'll see if I'll get to messing with the original (huge) file, I finally got the new drawing I started really going (!). I remember one time when I edited the whole colour scheme of a pic I'd drawn a while before, so it might actually happen some day :D


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Woops I accidentally became a huge MSPA fan*



Equinoxe said:


> I drew  the *best trolls* (well, personal favourites at least) because I somehow ended up reading Homestuck a while ago and oh lord it's just _amazing_
> (linked because it's pretty wide so it might force people with smaller screens scroll sideways which is just so goddamn annoying)


*dude... you got to FLIP it. TURN-WAYS*

Haha Tavros. Looks alright; the only problem is that the nose looks sort of pointy and weird. It would be better off shaded, I guess.

Equius' neck could be veinier and angrier; he's supposed to be super strong and muscular, right? I think his hair is a bit shorter too but w/e. Good job on the perspiration.

To my knowledge the sea-dwelling trolls don't have ears; I could be wrong here but it seems kind of weird.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: Ok maybe this IS what I should be doing*

Oh man that is the best idea ever :D

Anyhow, thanks for the comment C:

Yeah the trolls may be a bit weird since they were really exaggerated weirdo sketches, but I'm gonna keep this advice in mind because I have a feeling that I'll be drawing them more later on B]
I honestly didn't even think about that ear thing, I just drew haha
dunno it might've looked weird without ears too P:



And now for something that, during the drawing process, kept growing bigger in pixel dimensions (I need spaaaceeee) until it ended up almost crashing Photoshop (exactly why I need a new laptop !).
I watched Ponyo the other day (I had been watchin' all kinds of Miyazaki/etc. films all weekend) and, although I _thought_ I like VIOLENCE and GRRRAAGH more, I realized that I am a huge softy and like cute and happy things CB
Meaning the movie was just so awesome and cute and all and ughhh

So, I just HAD to draw Ponyo's father, Fujimoto because he is _so freakin' adorable aughhh_, and I thought it might be a nice opportunity to try new techniques and shit.
okay I'll just cut the crap and get to the picture (mind you, this is 25% of the original size and the file had like 54136875918 layers):





okay I admit I'm kinda proud of myself right now
it'll probably wear off after a while but w/e


note: it's 0:23 here so don't mind the rambling, I'm really sleepy


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: Ok maybe this IS what I should be doing (NEW: CREEPY SHIT)*

*DOUB-LE POS-T*
because whenever I draw something I'm at least remotely proud of it's just coldly ignored :C
sadface


ANYWAY, as the change in the title suggests: creepy shit. I read some creepypasta and had a mildly upsetting dream so I had this weirdo inspiration to do something creepy. So I did.
It's a gif, and it ended up being pretty big in filesize (81 layers iirc, Photobucket compressed and shrinked it a bit though :U), so I'll just link to it. Nothing insanely graphical or anything but my sister says it is creepy enough.

*>>CLICK HERE TO VIEW (don't if you are really, really sensitive but imho it's nothing too scary, just a bit unnerving)<<*
_I named the 'thing' Henkel by the way_



blaralbralbrlabralbarlbalglabglbralgbalbheaa


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: This is something I just can't stop doing. :I*

triple post okay I get it
maybe some pokemon will make people more interested :I

Drawin' my current White team, practising lineless once more.
durr durr I can't bother with descriptions because no one's gonna read them anyway.









okay these are kind of shitty
I have no idea where my potential talent just went. :|


----------



## Medical Meccanica

*Re: This is something I just can't stop doing. :I*

DAT ERIDAN <3

Your art is too awesome. D: The Vuljina lineless is absolutely amazing.

(mostly posting because you NEED COMMENTS)


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: This is something I just can't stop doing. :I*

Thankss ;u;
I might actually finish the rest of the team and post them here even !
I'm too busy makin' hats and writing essays this weekend though (if all goes well, I'll prolly upload pics of the hat :O).


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: This is something I just can't stop doing. :I*

OKAY WOOPS there has been SO MUCH EVERYTHING YOU DON'T EVEN KNOW
but now that I got all my school shit over, I felt like drawing again !
so I drew O: (though I lost interest in drawing them pokemans so they'll have to wait)
All of this is sort of sketchy and not very refined and have a lot of mistakes and shit because I don't feel like doing proper finished work all that much.
You can still comment and crit though _wink wink nudge nudge_

These were done earlier, like some weeks ago or more:





























And this one I just finished (the same bird dude as the one in the sketch above):






durrrrrrrrr (the reason for me posting was actually that WHY NO POSTS notice there hohoho)


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: This is what I do [new: MSPA fanart !]*

triple-postin, yeah
keep those comments coming :I

*OKAY SO* even though my shoulder hurts like hell and shit and fuck I just _HAD TO DRAW_ :U
Only because Dave here (from Homestuck, if you didn't know) is the COOL3ST COOLK1D ever, mind you B|






Pose referenced from some random dude I googled, dunno if it makes any sense.
Dave's timetables were fucking hard to draw so they might look a bit shitty eh


----------



## surskitty

*Re: This is what I do [new: MSPA fanart !]*

Man, a lot of this is really pretty *_*  Also that owl guy is awesome.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: This is what I do [new: MSPA fanart !]*

Thank you OuO 
I really need to draw more owl guy as soon as I get my drawing hand back in business C:

Oh and I almost forgot this, it's the last 'proper' drawing I did in 2010. 





I've been playing XD a lot and my sister's been going through Colosseum the second time and we just can't get enough of lousy Miror B jokes. So, I kinda drew this as a big joke but it actually ended up looking pretty nice WOOPS so maybe he's not that disgusting really :D
also lol quickie-abs, I just kinda brushed something there and it almost looks good


----------



## Zhorken

*Re: This is what I do [new: Miror B :U]*

Your art is awesome and your sense of colour is double-awesome and aaaa oh my gosh. @_@


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: This is what I do [new: more MSPA fanart]*

Thank youuu~ CB


Seems I can't get myself to do anything else than Homestuck fanart atm :U
Just had to draw John because his god tier-hoodie is the cutest thing ;u;


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: This is what I do [new: more MSPA fanart]*

choo choo all aboard the double post/endless fanart train

I DREW SOME MORE HS FANART WHAT A SURPRISING TURN OF EVENTS O:





TG: god dammit 
TG: im not actually crying 
TG: its the fucking onions 
TG: these piece of shit crocodiles are lambasting me with them
Delicious Dave-soup :O~
I actually put some effort into this and it turned out looking alright ! _gasp_
(but it's always the drawings that I like the most that get no comments :C)


----------



## MidnightAgony

*Re: This is what I do [new: more MSPA fanart]*

I'm liking your HS fanart. Dave being cooked made me chuckle. Ironically of course.

And it looks like John's hood fell off.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: This is what I do [new: more MSPA fanart]*

Thanks bro C:

Now John's hood is back on whoah O:





This turned out so much better than the previous one imo :U



I also made a very silly little animation because I just could _not_ resist:





adurrrrdurrrrdurrrrrrrr




maybe I should stop doing mspa fanart for a while
or maybe not !


----------



## MidnightAgony

*Re: This is what I do [new: more MSPA fanart]*

Ah...that is a good John. But...Dat Bro...makes me sad to remember that he died.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: POSSESS, MANIPULATE*

(Thanks C:)


yeah woops I've been neglecting this for a while, but now it's going to change !
As the title hints, I played Ghost Trick and oh god I loved it _SO MUCH_ (you should totally get it if you have a DS/lite/DSi !)
this obviously means FANART





I experimented a bit with this; I didn't make a sketch at all and did the silhouette first instead. Turned out pretty good if I may say so !


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: POSSESS, MANIPULATE*

ugh
hopefully a TOP POMERANIAN will get me at least some comments





Lynne holding Missile, both are characters from Ghost Trick in case you didn't know (you should though !)

came out not-as-good-as-i-would've-wanted but fuck


----------



## Clover

*Re: POSSESS, MANIPULATE*

"'POSSESS, MANIPULATE' that's new! it sounds vaguely related to ghost trick i hope it is ghost trick related [clicks] YEAH!"

I'M MISSILE, I'M A POMERANIAN

i don't actually know anything about arting so I can't say much about the drawings proper but \o/ missile is ~perfect~ and y... sissel is ~adorable~ if he is not poking out the cat's eye with his pokey nose.

(next in the series: reckless-youth-from-the-park with mino! >D ... yeah maybe that wouldn't work so well but. reckless youth is my favorite minor character ever. :D SAVE THE PARK, THE ROCK OF THE GODS

also, large watermarks make midnight :(. :()


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: POSSESS, MANIPULATE*

Thank youuuu ;u;


... oh god now I feel like I should actually draw the crazy park guy :'D
we'll see, we'll see
maybe after I can draw Cabanela without failing super hard :U


the hideous watermarks are there because I'm ~paranoid~
in the rare case you'd like to see some of my drawings without them, you could pm me or something and then I could give you some links without having to be afraid of art thief derps O:


EDIT:
lazy scribble poop


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: POSSESS, MANIPULATE*






whoopdedoo doodle time


EDIT:
have a... thing





still not quite sure what it is
gonna figure it out eventually
and yes, those are human feet backwards in case you were wondering


----------



## Clover

*Re: POSSESS, MANIPULATE*

oh my god you actually drew him

you are my FAVORITE

-- what is that... that thing.


hey so I am going to take this space to blather about homestuck because yes. started it a couple weeks ago, am somewhere in the middle of act five. slowly catching up! but i still do not understand two of your arts up there. oh well!

I hate that sagittarius troll (my sign) seems like the worst. :( though the homosexual submission kink soon after his introduction redeemed him slightly. that is about where I am atm. I like the kitty one! I also like all the kids even if I don't quite get the... apocalypse acronym guys subplot. the recaps help, though.

o/ bunp


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: POSSESS, MANIPULATE*

CB

that thing is now called Hesperos because it is a cool sounding name.
He can poof up his neck fur for a more intimidating look, like this:





I'm still not sure what he is though P:


yesss Homestuck, you've apparently still got quite a bit of reading before you catch up P:

I'm a sagittarius too but imo Equius is kinda cute albeit pretty creepy :B
Oh and thanks for reminding me, I had this finished drawing of Nepeta I never posted here for some reason:






*\o BUNP...*


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: Let me show you my stabs*

I AM HIGH ON ART CURRENTLY
finished something I've been scribbling for over a week now, almost gave up at some points, especially during the sketch/lineart parts because I just couldn't get some stuff right :U
It's still a bit wonky but hey who cares I learned a SHITLOAD by drawing this
here's a preview which is also a link to the whole thing (still 50% of the original size iirc):


I hate to sound whiny, but I'd just seriously love at least some comments/crit because I put some god damn honest effort into this :U


----------



## Clover

*Re: Let me show you my stabs*

i don't... that thing is cool ANYWAY

I searched the ghost trick tag on tumblr (as i do) and someone reblogged you :O i was like WHOA I KNOW THAT PICTURE

just in case it interests you or something :B :3


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: Let me show you my stabs*

Oh man someone cared enough about my art to show it to others? O: le gasp
(the thing that irks me though is that I should've drawn that better ! oh well I gotta fix this soon)


anyway here's a silly EBA/TRON crossover thing I made some days ago
dancing agents are best agents


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: Let me show you my stabs*

i should not have laughed that hard

no love for the chieftain?


----------



## MentheLapin

*Re: Let me show you my stabs*



Equinoxe said:


> anyway here's a silly EBA/TRON crossover thing I made some days ago


The amount of love I have for you right now knows no bounds.


----------



## Zhorken

*Re: Let me show you my stabs*



Equinoxe said:


> I AM HIGH ON ART CURRENTLY
> finished something I've been scribbling for over a week now, almost gave up at some points, especially during the sketch/lineart parts because I just couldn't get some stuff right :U
> It's still a bit wonky but hey who cares I learned a SHITLOAD by drawing this
> here's a preview which is also a link to the whole thing (still 50% of the original size iirc):
> [preview goes here]
> 
> I hate to sound whiny, but I'd just seriously love at least some comments/crit because I put some god damn honest effort into this :U


The dark-haired woman's facial expression looks sort of wonky.  It looks right when I focus on seeing it from the side, but the rest of her head doesn't look to me like her neck is turned that sharply—I think it's mostly that her hair would be way further forward on the left side of her head that way?—so I default to trying to see her facing more forward and it looks weird.

But other than that I like this a lot!  I'm not all that great at anatomy yet so I don't have any more comments on that, but I still love your colours.  Especially the transition between cool hues on one side and warm hues on the other in this piece—I think that's really interesting.  (I've just recently begun really playing with colour and paying more attention to it and suddenly _wow_ I find myself having a lot of respect for people who are good at it.)

EDIT: ALSO I played through Ghost Trick a couple weeks ago and I just realized that means I can go back and properly enjoy the fanart now, hell yeah.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: Let me show you my stabs*



Karkat Vantas said:


> no love for the chieftain?


is that a challenge? :D



Flying Mint Bunny said:


> The amount of love I have for you right now knows no bounds.


<3



Zhorken said:


> [critque stuff]


aaaaaa thank you CB
Yeah I guess I can see what you mean, especially since it's been a while since I looked at this. I've decided that I'll use most of my summer practicing anatomy and such, so maybe I'll be able to fix stuff like this in the future P: 
And yay you noticed my colours; I have my special custom gradient for warm-cool colours like that and I guess using it pays off C:


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: NINJA COMBAT OWL PEOPLE*

aaaand art bunp !

first, some silly GT doodles:











AND
HUMAN-OWL HYBRID PERSON
brought to you by MY SUBCONSCIOUS





[long story short: I had this crazy dream where I went to this combat training camp for these genetically spliced human-owl hybrid people who had a normal human trainer guy, the owlpeople had these rope-things they dangled on and did all sorts of cool stuff! It was really great so I couldn't help but draw my interpretation of the owl-people]

EDIT: dude these are WAY too fun to draw and especially to colour
this guy here is Trisk, he's an owl person too





more to come, most likely !
this is FUN FUN FUN FUN and it isn't even friday yet

_(also yes I cheated a bit by c/ping the belly markings from photographs on both of these because I tried drawing them and failed miserably)_


----------



## Equinoxe

*DIGIMON MAKES ME SAD*






this happens every time
_*EVERY TIME*_


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: DIGIMON MAKES ME SAD*



Equinoxe said:


> [digimon drawing]
> this happens every time
> _*EVERY TIME*_


That happens with the new Pokemon too, except adorabe evolves into weird-lookin (scraggy-scrafty, darumaka-darmanitan, etc)



			
				Equinoxe said:
			
		

> [owl people drawings]


You're really good at those. I can't draw animal-people-hybrid-chimera thingies to save my life. :p  Then again, all your art is cool. Keep at it! *thumbs-up*


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: PLEEEEAAASE LISTEN!*

@ Mad MOAI: your post is there but doesn't show up unless I click 'reply', that's why I didn't notice it until now :U
(and it showed up after I posted, like I guessed!)
Anyhow, thanks C:


I was browsing through my .psd folder and found this one sketch of Fouga (my original character) with flat colours already put in which I had for some reason abandoned ???
anyway I couldn't gather enough willpower to shade it so I just went the easy route i.e. added a bunch of texture to make it look like it's actually finished 8D
how awesome is that







also, I drew some GT fanart _with my eyes closed_










so beaitofil


EDIT:
EVERYONE LOVES RON HE IS CUTE


----------



## Adriane

*Re: PLEEEEAAASE LISTEN!*

Ron DeLite Ron DeLite *Ron DeLite yes.
*
Never ask me for critique but that's like the best Ron I've seen.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: PLEEEEAAASE LISTEN!*

thankkk youuuu <3
that makes me happy C:


So I'm sort of afraid of drawing/painting real people from references (especially ones I find good-looking/attractive) because I'm scared that I'll make them ugly and then feel awful about it. For some strange reason I decided that I should try it anyway, so... 
My current obsession-thing is obviously the 2004 movie version of the Phantom of the Opera (it sure doesn't show haha) so I got me some low-quality screenshot and went from there. Pretty much the first time ever I've tried something like this, welp.

No tracing, no dropper-tooling from the original picture, no cheating in any way, which is the reason the Phantom (Gerard Butler I think he was) doesn't really look like himself. The main point here is that I actually worked up the courage to do this and didn't ragequit or anything !
I'll have time to practice making people look like themselves later. 

(click the preview for the full thing)
Reference here in case you wanna see what it should look like.

whoopdedoo why do I always have to write a goddamn essay about every drawing I don't know

EDIT:
moar aa fanart





does Goodman fanart even exist? the dude dies before we even meet him once, kinda sad really
(I probably wouldn't remember him without the countless goodman jokes that I use to torture my sister with. she's kinda gotten immune to it now and even uses this picture as her avatar. yay i guess?)


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: ATTACK ORDER GARAHGRAHRG*

dubbel paws
... t


I'm doing a bug-only two-pokemon run (or at least trying to) on White and I have an Accelgor (male, Erik) and a Vespiquen (female obvs, Christine) and they're doing fine !
so i drew them (kind of inaccurate since Christine hasn't learned attack order yet, but)





don't like the bg very much but what can i do


----------



## Torronto

*Re: ATTACK ORDER GARAHGRAHRG*

That looks really good, even the background. My favorite part would have to be the Combee, they look so adorable, yet fierce.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: ATTACK ORDER GARAHGRAHRG*

Thanks :D


and, uh
just gonna leave this here


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: ATTACK ORDER GARAHGRAHRG*

Ooohface Analytic Maggyo! <3

You have just won an entire chocolate cake with the drawing of the best fish in the world. I like the sketchiness of the outline.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: PUPPY KICKER*

oh man thanks :D

Kodai is my all-time favourite pokemon badguy !
just look at that face, you can't stay mad at him C:





(no Zoruas were harmed in the making of this picture... I think)

related: pokemon world, where trainers beat the shit out of pokemon with bigger pokemon and everyone cheers
but if you're a human and even fucking touch a pokemon (not like that you sicko I mean like punching or something), you're a monster
... okay sure no problem with that


----------



## Torronto

*Re: PUPPY KICKER*



Equinoxe said:


> oh man thanks :D
> 
> Kodai is my all-time favourite pokemon badguy !
> just look at that face, you can't stay mad at him C:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (no Zoruas were harmed in the making of this picture... I think)
> 
> related: pokemon world, where trainers beat the shit out of pokemon with bigger pokemon and everyone cheers
> but if you're a human and even fucking touch a pokemon (not like that you sicko I mean like punching or something), you're a monster
> ... okay sure no problem with that


That looks great. Anyhow, about the related thing, I've always likened it to animal abuse, which is frowned upon in our society, while wild animals eat each other and no one cares. Something like that :U


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: PUPPY KICKER*

That Maggyo is the best thing ever and nothing will ever top it

stop making art


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

*Re: PUPPY KICKER*



Equinoxe said:


> related: pokemon world, where trainers beat the shit out of pokemon with bigger pokemon and everyone cheers
> but if you're a human and even fucking touch a pokemon (not like that you sicko I mean like punching or something), you're a monster
> ... okay sure no problem with that


The Pokémon like to fight one another, it's in their nature. On the other hand, they are predisposed to trust humans to the point of not fighting them, and by this point have come to the mental state where very few would ever attack a human (legendaries excepted, of course); if a human attacks a Pokémon, it's perverting that trust, which would be wrong. A bit like domesticised dogs, I guess.

Hrrrng why do I feel that that was badly explained


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: PUPPY KICKER*



Karkat Vantas said:


> stop making art


okay
this is the best suggestion I've heard in a while
(although I feel the origin of the stunfisk should get half of the honor here)



Squornshellous Beta said:


> The Pokémon like to fight one another, it's in their nature. On the other hand, they are predisposed to trust humans to the point of not fighting them, and by this point have come to the mental state where very few would ever attack a human (legendaries excepted, of course); if a human attacks a Pokémon, it's perverting that trust, which would be wrong. A bit like domesticised dogs, I guess.


I get your point, but I still can't help but chuckle when this guy just strangles Celebi, a time-traveling magical legendary with psychic powers :'D He's got balls.
maybe I am a horrible human being who knows


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

*Re: PUPPY KICKER*

I imagine it would take some courage to strangle a thing that could wipe you out of existence with little more than a thought.

So why haven't I heard of this guy?


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: PUPPY KICKER*

@ Squorn: you haven't seen the 13th Pokemon movie then, I guess? (the one with Zorua and Zoroark, obv.)

EDIT: look I also made some new sprites this is surely relevant


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: PUPPY KICKER*

The PotO drawing is very realistic, good job there. I really like the Vespigor drawing, it just looks so... it  would be the illustration under 'Attack Order' in the Big Book O' Attacks, is all.


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: PUPPY KICKER*

New flower pokemon rocks. I need one of those really bad. :< Hopefully it can learn Flash? *smacked*


----------



## Squornshellous Beta

*Re: PUPPY KICKER*



Equinoxe said:


> @ Squorn: you haven't seen the 13th Pokemon movie then, I guess? (the one with Zorua and Zoroark, obv.)


Well that explains it then.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: (PI SIGN)*

some original character silliness this time !


----------



## Lili

*Re: (PI SIGN)*

Those flower-eye things are genius~


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: PERV ALERT*

Haha, thanks (though credit should go to my sister for the design, I only sprite-fied them P:)


Anyway, here's that knife-wielding pervert from that other drawing. I finally named him, and so, he shall be called Reginald from now on.





spoiler: that's not his blood C:


----------



## Dannichu

*Re: PERV ALERT*

Ahahaha, THE ANGRIEST COMBEE. 

Sorry, I know that picture was ages ago but it made me laugh aloud so I thought I should comment. Also, the picture of the dude above and the woman in the wood? Was AWESOME and your lighting/colouring skills are just too immense. All of your stuff is just so good and I feel unworthy to comment properly past incoherent flailing ):


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: ~dreamscape~*

Thank youuuu CB Your comment is good enough as it is since it made me feel happy inside C:


here's something doodly and weird because I'm a weirdo:





I had a dream where I had this red-white uniform-y coat on and I was near some building (no idea what it was) and I remember looking at my reflection and adjusting the collar of the coat :?
thought I might as well draw it :U


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: (I) heart trees ???*

silly little double post because new art

(click for original size [1300 x 1731] in case you feel like it)

just imagine all their giant tree hearts beating when it's dark and you're already scared


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: (I) heart trees ???*

why would I want to imagine that

god

Really cool-looking though. Unique. And the one above it does a good job of being dreamy.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: drwings*

Thanks! P:


here, have some low-quality minimum effort doodles lovingly pencil-doodled and photographed + colour-butchered with Photoshop because fuck the scanner it's too far away! 
I was trying to draw something better but realized I'm out of sync and my butt hurts because I spent yesterday sitting uncomfortably in one place for hours whee you sure wanted to know right










does anyone else here love these guys as much as I do?







an oc, just less ugly than in the other picture he was in


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: Whoot-woot ?*

I felt that I should try to draw something instead of loafing around like a useles bag of shit but I couldn't think of anything interesting to draw :U

then I shuffled my finished drawings folder and decided it was time for MOAR COMBAT OWLS so here's one





he's based on an eagle owl, and this time I didn't even cheat with the markings, I drew/painted them all myself !
how glorious is that


maybe someday when I've drawn enough of these owls just standing around, being all character-sheety, I just might draw some OWL ACTION


EDIT: for some strange reason, here's a preview of what I'm drawing currently:





HMM WONDER WHAT THIS COULD BE


EDIT#2:
I'm just too fast for you guys
here is the finished product





Hesperos with his 'the one who peed in your coffee this morning might just have been me' -face

idk why I had to draw him again
maybe it's the fact that his colour scheme sort of includes all my favourite colours (red, green, orange) in some way
woops no one gives a shit about words, also i forgot the point i was making?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: Whoot-woot ?*

OWL PEOPLE *humpsmacks*

Although... Hesperos? is pretty terrifying. Help me.


----------



## octobr

*Re: Whoot-woot ?*

He's wonderfully terrifying oh gosh. His design reminds me of The Endless Forest, except violent.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: Whoot-woot ?*

Thanks! :D Hesperos isn't that evil actually (except sometimes), just a tad mischievous. Plus his saliva is kind of poisonous P:

Oh! I know that game (never played though, might try when I get a new laptop). The creepy deer-people inspired me to redesign my silly spirit animal (it's kind of like a fursona except not serious)!





it's a deerwolfcoyote with butthair and its name is Horsepower (I think the old design is on the first page of this thread)

EDIT:
for a contest on another pkmn forum

(click for full)
kind of half-assed but blerghh


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: Whoot-woot ?*

dubbel pust

I now have a Sheezyart account! none of you probably go there but w/e
I just might update it, too! maybe even submit some shitty doodles I'm too ashamed to put here
(note: not a first-time sheezyer but I left my previous account like a year ago and wanted to start afresh)

here's something speedpainty:






EDIT: boof






EDIT#2: terezi!





also drew a grimdork grimdark Rose but it's so shitty that I'll only link it


----------



## mewtini

*Re: Whoot-woot ?*

OH MY GOSH

That Terezi... she's got the /perfect/ face, the cackling teeth, and the glasses, and...

Rose's face could use a little bit of reshaping, but I like it a lot! \o/

/awful comments D:


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: snowww machinee*

thank youu CB
I don't mind awful comments at all! 8D



anyhoww
I had a dream this morning; there was this (shapeshifting, I guess) demon (GEE subconscious, how _original_) guy who lived on a snow-covered swamp or something similar. He was pretty un-demonic for a demon (except for when he got really pissed).

the fun part was when I actually sketched his different outfits/forms _in the dream itself_. It helped me remember interesting details, like the little pincer-things at the tips of his snow-machine-fingers!
I did tweak his design when awake, considering that some things were pretty fuzzy and some just didn't look that good (and some things I never saw, like his face).

(click preview for full thing)
left to right: his magic-using form thing?, his snow machine form and a monster thing form of sorts.


also
I made yet another new dA account (this is my third dA haha), now actually trying to keep it alive! It's right fucking here (unsurprisingly, Equinoxe was taken so I had to get 'creative').


----------



## mewtini

*Re: snowww machinee*

Commenting on that Dave (i told you about tears) image from your dA.

aaaa poor Dave :C also I love the way you depicted those flames.

...Sometime I need to learn how to really give C&C :|


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: ghost trickery*

Thanks C:

critiquing isn't that hard if you think about it: just look for any flaws or oddities and point them out (and perhaps ways to fix the problems, if you're feeling generous), without forgetting to tell what is done well in the picture! P:



now for some more Ghost Trick fanart because I need to draw it





(bigger version on my dA but it also has a more hideous watermark)
I promise I'll try to draw some other characters tomorrow! the blue-skinned people need more love :U


----------



## Lili

*Re: ghost trickery*

D'awww, I love that kitty.  I also friended you on dA.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: ghost trickery*

Thankies C:


here's some blue skin, as promised:





Dandyyyyyy :3
he's such a gentleman oh my


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

*Re: ghost trickery*

You have a gift with expressions! And I love the way you played with lighting on that arceusgoatneontronthing. As far as crit goes, the pants on catguy up there seem to hug his curves a bit, although if that's what they are supposed to do then blegh! I do love the cat, though.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: ghost trickery*

SO FUNNY STORY. I keep meaning to comment on your art, right, but I never do it. Sometimes it's for a pretty legit reason, right, like I'm just skimming threads when I don't actually have the time to write out a detailed response. And other times I... I don't even know, man. Dunno why I couldn't bring myself to actually say anything. Maybe I'm just crazy jealous or something idk. Bluh. So you know what now I'm just going to sit the hell down and do it because fffff you have all of the pretty. All of it.

Anyway!

I like the grimdark Rose, actually; the only major problem I have with it is that straight, almost aquiline nose (along the lines of what Mewtini said), as it makes her look sort of... mannish, you know? But I dig the watercolorish look you pulled off, and similarly I dig the colors in the picture with the pants and the cat.

I don't know who all these Ghost Trick people are but nobody around here ever shuts up about it and meh I have a gift card I need to waste on something anyway, maybe I'll just go buy it if it's not too expensive just so I'll be less confused. They're pretty, anyway.

So basically yes I hate you and you should stop drawing because it makes me feel bad and lazy, except don't because then I wouldn't get to look at all of the pretty. idk again.

(And I was going to say more but bah I have to leave so whatever, maybe I will actually work up the balls to come back and say something else one day?)


----------



## Adriane

*Re: ghost trickery*



Kratos Aurion said:


> I don't know who all these Ghost Trick people are but nobody around here ever shuts up about it and meh I have a gift card I need to waste on something anyway, maybe I'll just go buy it if it's not too expensive just so I'll be less confused. They're pretty, anyway.


Play it play it _play it_.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

*Re: ghost trickery*

Should I pretend that I didn't anticipate you or Midnight coming in here just to say that?


----------



## Adriane

*Re: ghost trickery*



Kratos Aurion said:


> Should I pretend that I didn't anticipate you or Midnight coming in here just to say that?


I am just a recent convert! 

clover should be proud. [sage nod]


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: ghost trickery*

whoooooooo all these _comments_ O:

@ Blastoise: aa thank you :D yeah that may be because I can't draw pants (don't worry, this does not mean I'm gonna start drawing pants-less people)

@ Kratos: strangely, that sounds familiar! I sometimes have a hard time coping with my weird art-jealousness but I've noticed the best way to ward it off is to draw things with extra effort! you can do it!
and thanks for comenting!

the nose! probably because I don't draw enough females, all I do is just GUYS GUYS GUYS and they usually have big, angular noses. 
I admit it. I have a nose problem. It was worse before, now it's actually getting better. I will keep your advice in mind and maybe force myself to draw more chicks to soften the noses.
woops now 'nose' doesn't sound like a real word anymore
noses noses noses noses moses




Alvyren said:


> Play it play it _play it_.


this basically !


and some concept art for this alien race in a book that has not been written (aside from a rough plot description) and that will be not written until I've grown older and wiser.





If I ever write it, it's probably gonna be really boring since not much happens and there is no shooting or flying or battles or interesting.
Basically the main character spends the first part being confused, then meets the aliens and spends the rest of the book talking with them. Bonus shitty points for the fact that I can't write believable dialogue!

feel free to ask about the aliens if you want :O


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: ghost trickery*

I'm just being really scientific here, but if the aliens have no eyelids how do they keep dust and other stuff from getting in the part of the eye that's not the pupil? It might not hurt anything, but it would be uncomfortable, and scratching with the tentacles would either be squishy or painful. Do they have some sort of tears function?

...Okay, that was too scientific. But the little towers on the alien's shoulders remind me of Regigigas.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: ghost trickery*

The surface of their eyes is a lot harder than our eyes/animal eyes, kind of like a permanent transparent eyelid that's tougher than the usual ones. 
I guess that if they got crap in their eyes, it would be easy to wipe off with the tentacles P:
thanks for the scientific interest by the way!

And the tubes on the sides of the neck are _sound tubessss_
they scrape their spiky side on the spiky area on their necks while blowing air through the closeable air holes in the side, allowing them to speak their screechy, scratchy language ! :O


also no new art yet because I just came home and felt like replying to this before doing anything else


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: lousy prince(s)*

GUESS WHO'S BACK WITH ARTS
answer: probably me!

I think I drew something and you can see it on my dA
I'm not gonna post it here because our internet connection is fucked up and slow atm and I gotta wait for somebody to fix it before I can internet more freely (slow connection is slooooow).


In place of better art, here's a shitty concept sketch of Fuad, who is Fouga's older brother and a runaway.





what is it with these guys
they're the worst princes ever


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: howl, veteran soldiers!*

what the fuck is this, me drawing something???
damn you summer stealing away my interest in art






one of the samurais (my favourite!) in 7th Dragon, which I still haven't managed to play through because language barrier and incomplete walkthroughs :U
doesn't stop me from liking the character art and music though!

If I don't get lazy, there should be more like this one to come o:


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: "Your name is Lynn. Lynn Loss."*

i got lazy, idk if there is more coming!
also i have a fever so don't mind me


today's title was brought to you by my weird-as-fuck subconscious! it's word-to-word from my dream (a disembodied guy voice said that, in clear English even though i dont usually dream in English) and i kinda drifted away from my body although i wasn't really me
i was apparently a well-dressed guy named Lynn okay that's cool.

too dizzy to describe the dream but you can be sure you'll be seeing art inspired by it
like this masterpiece





this is basically as accurate as can be
i pulled this thing out of a pile of stuff while a person called Emily was watching (this Emily was as real as this amulet i.e. just a dream person)
the white thing on the bottom always pointed down even if i tilted the amulet

holy fuck i feel like _shit_ and im pretty sure my fever's just rising afnagkl


EDIT: also this is sad
four posts in a row and the fever doesn't seem to be going anywhere
show some sympathy ;_;

EDIT#2:
okay still just a shitty sketch but anyway





i guess this is Emily then


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: "Your name is Lynn. Lynn Loss."*

THIS IS A POKEMON DRAWING





for this guy here
cant keep up with these name changes



also I'm still gonna draw weird dream shit so brace yourselves
...
..
.
like there's anyone even looking at this anymore


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: BUST THROUGH THE HEAVENS WITH YOUR DRILL*

OKAY INTERUPTION TO ALL THAT DREAM SHIT
I finally got around to watching Gurren Lagann (have been wanting to for a long time but was always too lazy) and oh my god Kamina is pretty much _distilled manliness_ in a very gorgeous package ;u;
oh and don't go spoiling the ending, I've only watched 8 episodes, so :U

anyway less talk and more shirtlessness





had some random googled guy as a reference
came out alright considering it's been really long since I properly sat down and drew something


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: PONIES, PONIES*

NO, not those deformed space aliens. I'm pretty much up to my eyeballs with any ponies that are 'mine' or 'little'.

but since the only thing that attracts comments around here is PONIES!!!! (what is  going on here? do i really suck that much? if shirtless males cannot even get me one comment idk what to do, other than this) then why the fuck not
here's a honest-to-goodness deformed space alien aponymination:





fuck this, I'm just gonna stop drawing sooner or later :V

QUICKEDIT: ahaha wow 7th post in a row
brb weeping in a corner


----------



## Zhorken

*Re: PONIES, PONIES*

I have this thread in my subscribed threads and I do check it with every post, for the record!  I just have nothing original to say.  Awesome stuff as usual.  I like the Gengar in particular.


----------



## Green

*Re: PONIES, PONIES*

man, that gengar is still awesome P: it's actually my twitter picture atm :D thanks again, i love the effects (man, that arm) on it.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: that isn't hair !*

you guys= *<33333333* !


here's something new:

(^ click preview for full drawing because it's big)
this is Sparktoe, one of my few female characters. Not sure why she popped into my head but dang it was a pretty good choice I guess, since this came out alright.

And any possible non-commenters/secret admirers out there: don't be ashamed to comment even if you have nothing good to say! O:
just knowing there are people who like (or even hate as long as they want to see more) my art makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside C:


----------



## Glace

*Re: that isn't hair !*

That Gengar. <3 The alien pony is pretty awesome, too.


----------



## Zapi

*Re: that isn't hair !*

Just wanted to say that I really love your art! The Gengar is really awesome and the shirtless guy is pretty smexy. Your dream stuff is pretty cool and interesting too.


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: that isn't hair !*

...Sparktoe bothers me in a really un-bothering way. Not sure if that makes sense. Maybe it's her expression.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

*Re: that isn't hair !*

What is Sparktoe's... "hair" supposed to be?


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: yamazakiiiii*

Thanks, you guys! CB

@Kam(kat): it's a sort of a tentacle-like limb... thing. She can use it sort of like a tail to balance her out and beat up enemies or something.


here's a little something, fanart once again (kinda wonky but can't be bothered to fix it anymore):





It's Yamazaki from Gintama. 
It's weird; I could make a long list titled 'reasons I should hate Gintama' but in the end there'd just be a note saying I fucking love that show. I don't really know why I like it so much: it's really nuts, painfully Japanese and there's a lot of fourth-wall breaking and other meta stuff. Maybe it's the characters, idk. I just can't stop watching asahbskfjsa

my rambling aside, Yamazaki is really cute even though he's just a side character C:  
not sure if I managed to get his face right (I spent like an hour trying to figure out how to make him look like himself, aaagh)

oh god I need to go to bed already when'd it get so late


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: embrybomb*






just a relatively quick doodle :U

EDIT: also hey, found the .psd a relatively old shitty drawing I abandoned halfway because of a serious case of ugly

found it today while browsing my psd folder and was like 'man all that work went to waste' and then I decided to try to help the poor drawing.
he got a nose (and mouth) job done and now he looks considerably more bearable, so behold, a semi-realistic Fouga:





idk I kinda suck at faces


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: evenin' feelin'*






it was sorta like this outside when I came back to the campus so I doodled (sadly there wasn't a weird thingy like that though :C)


----------



## Zhorken

*Re: evenin' feelin'*

Aaah I love it when the sky's still sunlit at one end and all nightly at the other like that. @_@  And the streetlights are on so it looks like night if you focus on them but then just evening again if you don't.  And just... you captured everything about that time of day so so well aaaa.


----------



## Harlequin

*Re: Let me show you my stabs*



Equinoxe said:


> I AM HIGH ON ART CURRENTLY
> finished something I've been scribbling for over a week now, almost gave up at some points, especially during the sketch/lineart parts because I just couldn't get some stuff right :U
> It's still a bit wonky but hey who cares I learned a SHITLOAD by drawing this
> here's a preview which is also a link to the whole thing (still 50% of the original size iirc):
> 
> 
> I hate to sound whiny, but I'd just seriously love at least some comments/crit because I put some god damn honest effort into this :U


oh my god this one is awesome I just 

why you art so good ; ;


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: these legs aren't mine*

Thank youuuuuuus C: !

@Harlequin: funny you should dig that up now O: I just finished a drawing with the same time-consuming technique (totally pays off though) and it's got a guy with orangey hair too :D
either an interesting coincidence or I'm repeating myself, even got the same kind of art high from this O:

also idk about artsing good, I just kinda... do something and every once in a while it turns out neat! just gotta keep on drawin' and drawin'



this one's pretty big too so I'll just link:

it's Midas, the rich dude from some pages ago O:
why are so many of my characters angsty

EDIT: oh and if someone's interested in progress shots, I kinda took some O:
just say and I'll put 'em here

EDIT#2: I remembered I forgot to note that the painting on the wall is an old (ugly) drawing of mine from 2009 or something :U


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: got tiger*

in a sudden fit of stupidity I decided I should draw myself in the homestuckverse
this is what happened





*I am the Waste of Time in the Land of Bells and Illusion.
My strife specibus of choice is staffkind and I'm currently wielding my trusty weapon, Ding Dong Time's Up.
(if I used pesterchum my chumhandle would be timelessUncertainty)*










... what the fuck am I doing


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: what exactly is this?*


CLICK PREVIEW FOR FULL

copypasting from dA:
Now I understand why so many artists recommend SAI
I want to marry this program
I mean
it just makes me want to PAINT and it's so lovely and it's much easier to blend colours together than in Photoshop and ohhhhhhhh goggggg
I sketched this thing and gave the finishing touches with Photoshop though P:


Artsy stuff aside, this is Lynn Loss and he's holding... a thing. These are from a strangely detailed dream I had some time ago (the amulet-thingy is pretty much as accurate as can be, I remember it very clearly).
I think I should call the thingy a gyromnicord or something silly like that (no idea what it does though).


jesus fuck I'm tired
but art-happy 8D


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: the artist herself*

okay so I decided now's the time for a depressingly semi-realistic self-portrait! 
I have been busy with school game project thingies so I haven't had much time to draw other stuff, idk why I wanted to waste time on this.

anyway





sadly, those are not freckles :U
_fuck you, acne_

EDIT:
I had an interestingly detailed dream again
there was this... butterfly





it's funny how my subconscious warps ordinary things into something weird with such attention to detail
I remember the eyes, the backwards wings and weird body shape so clearly it's kind of creepy


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: kapow*

some HS fanart-y stuff
My side of an art trade with this guy.





(full ver on dA)
I guess fanart is the way to go because this one got like a hundred faves and whatnot after I put it in the homestuck fan group gallery
this has never happened before, especially not with something I have not put _that_ much effort into :U


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: kapow*

hey! more dream stuff because _EVERYONE IS INTERESTED IN IT_
nah, just jokin'

anyway I'm feeling really great because I just found out that I can go home tomorrow since I got no lessons on friday because the teachers are somewhere!!
not even me posting a shitload of times in a row can really ruin that so :D

dream scene:





that's about it, I guess!


----------



## Thorne

*Re: kapow*

Truth be told, the reason no one comments is less related to the fact that no one cares and more related to the fact that we have nothing to say.

That dream scene looks really cool though, with the red mist and the noire-esque setting. I like it a lot, really.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: salty water*

Haha, maybe P: 
Thank you! C:


here's some more fanart! Rewatched Ponyo and was once again inspired to draw Fujimoto (idk why I like drawing him, guess it's his _glorious nose_ or something)









I might've mentioned this before, but I think I have a _nose problem_. :U


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: salty water*

You has good artsing


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: slumbering*

Thank you OuO

Here's that stabby pervy dude Reginald;





now in 'peaceful sleep' -mode P:


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: glow a pair*

long story short: was browsing a randomly generated batch of fractals on Apophysis, stumbled upon something that looked like something, rendered the fractal and painted over it


these are mutant alien chicken monsters





I'd been meaning to do this for soooooooo long (several months) but never got around to doing it. 

Here's the original fractal in case you want to compare:


----------



## Ever

*Re: glow a pair*

I love how you did the lighting here. I actually check this thread quite regularly, but I never have anything useful to say, so. But yes, I like your mutant chickens. A lot.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: bling bling bitches*

Thank youuu, that makes me feel warm inside C:

anyhow
was bored so I doodled
first, some forest






then, a dude





my player character from Saints Row 2. I love character editors :D
(my sister made me this guy and I made her a purple-haired hippie weirdo)


----------



## AbsentNumeral

*Re: bling bling bitches*

I've been looking in on your thread regularly for awhile, but I have not said anything for some reason. Anyway, I love the way that you draw people. 
Oh and progress shots of that Midas picture would be a lovely thing.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: toilet spirit-KRRRRRRRRRRRR*

Haa, thank you OuO

Here are those progress shots (you may notice that there's a huge leap from almost flat colours to shaded but that's just me getting too excited to remember to take screenshots): one, two, three!


and here's a doodle:





it's the spirit of the toilet here in my student apartment
usually when I open the door of my own room, the bathroom door opens slowly while making a low KRRRRRRRRRRRRRRr sound (it's usually not properly closed, of course if it is it won't open by itsef)

plus there's a motion detector thing there with a red light on it (to turn up the air conditioning whenever there's someone in the bathroom) which is pretty creepy in the dark

so

yeah



EDIT: oh yeah and I'm working/have been working on a proper drawing also but it's not finished yet
here's a teaser or something


----------



## Zhorken

*Re: toilet spirit-KRRRRRRRRRRRR*

Creepy?  I think it's cute.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: bipolar pimps???*

Haha yeah I guess P: 
cute and creepy aren't that far from each other sometimes


now, the drawing that was the bridge between 2011 and 2012 (started working on it before christmas, took a long break and finally finished):

(click for bigger, WATCH OUT it's kinda big)

because I can't stop coming up with weirdo characters, here's Luke Warm, a bipolar pimp dude! 
His cane doubles as a weapon (it has a switch from which he can adjust the end of the cane to be either really hot or really cold), plus he actually needs the cane 'cause his hip was messed up in an accident and didn't heal properly.

words words words blah blah


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: bipolar pimps???*

whoa man I haven't posted shit in a veeery long time, mostly due to Skyrim and other things (like Skyrim)


I guess I've drawn things? Mostly half-assed stuff but I'll post them anyway.
Here are some lovely preview images so that you can tell right away if you don't want to see them!


sorry, dA links because nobody loves me (and also because I don't want to type these descriptions again)



also why isn't my thread title changing like usual although I edited the first post? :C 
still showing the old one, damn

anyway
anyone have stuff to say? I'd very much like to hear how you feel about my drawings


EDIT: some silly character concepts:


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: bipolar pimps???*

so
last week I decided it's time I start learning because of something a person said to me! I took up painting something every day from a photo reference, and I intend to keep on doing this as long as I can. Maybe I'll even learn something!

Here's a nice collage of the things I've done. My speedy paintings on the top, the photo references in the bottom rows. They're all random pictures found via Google because why not.






Comments? Anything? :p


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: bipolar pimps???*

I don't even have words for the marble.
This is awesome.


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: bipolar pimps???*

This is more awesome than awesome. The light and the horse and the flower and the marble and the everything.


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: bipolar pimps???*

Oh my, thanks you peoples C:



We're having an intensive course on animation this week, and it also requires me to try and use Flash, which I mostly hate :D
Anyway, here are some gems from yesterday and today:





_ball bounce_
how advanced is that???
(answer: oh god are you kidding me; I even added the color rotation in another program because fuck you flashhh :U)






super-wonky walk cycle! how does anything even work I don't know
maybe tomorrow I'll try out the bone tool instead of just dicking around

BONUS: trippy version *WARNING, FLASHY COLOURS, please don't seizure*

_so smooooth_


----------



## Autumn

*Re: bipolar pimps???*



Equinoxe said:


> so
> last week I decided it's time I start learning because of something a person said to me! I took up painting something every day from a photo reference, and I intend to keep on doing this as long as I can. Maybe I'll even learn something!
> 
> Here's a nice collage of the things I've done. My speedy paintings on the top, the photo references in the bottom rows. They're all random pictures found via Google because why not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments? Anything? :p


the one of the lightpost/sunset has got to be my favorite omff


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: bipolar pimps???*

Thank youuuu C:
Here's another batch of those one-a-day paints:





I think I might be able to keep this up!





there's also lazy Homestuck fanart over here
I'll just stick it under here to spare those not interested from my *incoherent fan ramblings* (that's a warning everyone)


Spoiler: trolls (also spoilers I guess? everything is spoilers)









these are the best Beforus trolls I mean aaah I can't handle the hilarity and amazingness
just
beautiful


Cronus is the best asshole I mean oh my god he is so horrible it's wonderful
and Mituna
well
_ahsdnasfnjasnna_



I guess Meenah is pretty awesome too but I couldn't really fit her here?


----------



## Dragon

*Re: bipolar pimps???*

Whoa okay the perspective in the shoes and pants one is really nice :0 Only thing I could point out is in the (cat's?) eye picture, the fur above the eye could be a bit more defined; like the upper eye lid/crease could be shaded so it's more obvious. Do you draw those at that size or are they just shrunken down?

And the Homestuck piece is great :D


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: bipolar pimps???*

Yeah, there's a lot of stuff that I could refine, but I guess the idea is kind of that I just draw them without thinking too much (because if I started nitpicking I'd never manage to make one every day, haha). :D Valid points you got, though! I appreciate that. :3

Those are 25% of the actual size. They look kind of horrible in 100% and much better shrunken down :P 
I have learned that I should always make things huge and then scale 'em down, because things somehow end up looking better that way? It's a mystery.


But yes thank youu C:


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: bipolar pimps???*

ART INCOMING

I went to sleep at 4:30 in the morning because I COULDN'T STOP DRAWING UNTIL THEN
I started at like 20:30 yesterday when my sister linked me this song and I was super inspired O:

I properly finished it today, had to tweak a lot of things but my friends at school helped me a lot by giving constructive crit and helping me notice things I hadn't seen myself :D
I'm very happy with how this turned out and I'm still on an art high hnnngh

(click image for bigger, *WARNING* pretty huge)
Characters are my own original ones, Lynn and Emily.


shdgadhgashdgafdssss
comments would be most appreciated! C:

QUICKEDIT: oh and I guess I spent about 14 hours in total on this in case you're interested (counting all the stuff I did today)


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: bipolar pimps???*

:o
That is just awesome. You shade very well.
Also, fourteen hours? double awesomeness. For some reason I like art that the drawer admits took a really long time.
But there's just something about Emily's back that bothers me


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: bipolar pimps???*

Thank youuuu C:
Emily's kinda hunched over there and her jacket is sorta big so it might look a bit strange (also shhhh i didn't even sketch anything, just went SILHOUETTES and SHADING so there may be weirdnesses)

anyhow, here's another bunch of once-a-day drawings O:





damn, it would be fine to post a massive 365-drawing mosaic a year from now
WE'LL SEE
(also sorry some of them are really shitty; on those days I just wanted to get them out of the way so I could draw other stuff)


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: bipolar pimps???*

hey look here's something I just drew:





He's called Erno, and he started off as a doodle in (a very boring) English class. Now he strikes fear into the hearts of people (at least some people at my school). He doesn't have feet or a tail or anything, his body and hands just go on forever. He is infinite.
I thought it would be nice to draw him properly, I usually just scribble him really quickly C:

QUICKEDIT: 
also would anyone be interested in seeing some fractals?
I sort of got back into messing with Apophysis some days ago, so I've been making and editing some fractal stuff O:


----------



## shy ♡

*Re: bipolar pimps???*



Equinoxe said:


> hey look here's something I just drew:





Spoiler: gif


----------



## Keldeo

*Re: bipolar pimps???*

You're really getting good at the drawing-a-day thing. How many have you made so far, like thirty
Headlights and flower are probably the best. You should draw moar animals. And fractals would be cool.

INFINITY ERNOOO


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: bipolar pimps???*



Equinoxe said:


>


That's a nice everything you have there, it would be a shame if something happened to it.


Fractals would be awesome.


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: bipolar pimps???*



Equinoxe said:


> hey look here's something I just drew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's called Erno, and he started off as a doodle in (a very boring) English class. Now he strikes fear into the hearts of people (at least some people at my school). He doesn't have feet or a tail or anything, his body and hands just go on forever. He is infinite.
> I thought it would be nice to draw him properly, I usually just scribble him really quickly C:


This

I love you now

... I dunno, this just amuses me too much.

(also fractals would be nice! I love looking at them but I've never tried doing them, myself)


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: bipolar pimps???*



pathos said:


> Spoiler: gif


GOOD THING YOU ALL LOVE HIM ^u^



Absoul said:


> And fractals would be cool.





Zero Moment said:


> Fractals would be awesome.





blazheirio889 said:


> also fractals would be nice!


this pleases me!


These are composed from two or more fractal renders with some Photoshop magic dust thrown in P:
Obviously, the fractals themselves are made with Apophysis. I'm not super good at making any cool fractals but I just take a random batch and edit some to make neat stuff. 
fractalsfractalsfractalsfractalsfractals*fractals*

QUICKEDIT: oh yeah, I've got like 31 one-a-day drawings done atm, expect another collage tomorrow P:


----------



## blazheirio889

*Re: bipolar pimps???*

*_* The first one is so pretty. I could stare at it for days.


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: bipolar pimps???*



blazheirio889 said:


> *_* The first one is so pretty. I could stare at it for days.


It could be my wallpaper 0_0


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: bipolar pimps???*

Thanks, you two! C:
If you want a wallpaper version, just pm me with your screen resolution and I can make a fitting one for your personal use P:
(The original size is way bigger than the one I posted so it's easy to scale down for crisp wallpaper-goodness)

and, as promised, one-a-day collage v4:





I'm most proud of the sea-dwelling wiggly flatworm one :B


----------



## Zero Moment

*Re: bipolar pimps???*

Sometimes I can't tell which is the photo and which is the painting


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: bipolar pimps???*

Aw, thanks C:



Today I experimented with corrupting things! Here, have some Wordpad-powered nightmares:

*Erno:*


Spoiler: errrr... no (haha get it? get it?)






















*yesterday's and today's drawings of the day*:





oh god fuck I'm getting a massive LSD Dream Emulator vibe from this
I guess I don't need to be sleeping tonight ;u;

*a photo of my face* (this is the only image of myself I'm willing to show you people :D):





QUICKEDIT: also I think it's fucking creepy that my eye survived the treatment mostly intact when the rest of the image is a garbled mess

yayy£yy   !""""#####
''''''''((((((())

EDIT:
here, have a fancy Erno gif


Spoiler: WARNING! flashy gif?












ANOTHER EDIT:
a self-portrait:





man I wish I could take a time machine to the eighties
I could be SO RADICAL


----------



## Equinoxe

*Re: bipolar pimps???*

Time for yet another POTD collage!
this time with HUMAN PARTS (also some other things)
I'll put this one under a hide tag because there's a butt here.


Spoiler: very slight NSFW; in case your boss doesn't like butts












hell, I might as well throw a beautifully censored version so that this post doesn't look dull:






EDIT: just did this, it's a little test. May do something finished tonight if I don't get too lazy.


Spoiler: gif












EDAYTE: yesss now I can sleep


----------



## Equinoxe

triple-post time weeeee, I guess the butts scared all the people away

Time for yet another one-a-day drawin' collage:





Probably gonna so some more spriting now so I might not have more stuff to post here in a while (who knows though, I may draw something if inspiration strikes). :O


----------



## Keldeo

The pinecone one and-- are those gummies--- are really good!

draw pokeymans


----------



## Equinoxe

Thanks C:
I might draw some pokemons after this month is over, because NaNoWriMo is kind of eating away my art times. :P

two batches of one-a-days, because I forgot to post the previous one (or maybe I was all 'I'll wait until I've managed to draw something else too' but that didn't work)

so





and





Uncensored version under the hide tag, as I'm pretty sure not all of you share my fascination with inflamed, open wounds :D tbh I'm not even sure what's going on there, but it's still neat.


Spoiler: GROSS WARNING












also here's a little teaser of a christmas-themed drawing I'm currently working on 
(sorry, my brain automatically goes into FULL CHRISTMAS HOLIDAY YEAH CHEER mode as soon as the weather gets cold and snowy D: )






comments are as appreciated as always! C:
yayyyyyy


----------



## Equinoxe

woops that one drawing still isn't finished :V
at this rate, it'll actually be christmas when it's done, hurrrr


anyhow
time for a new collage, this time it's kind of fruit-centered (well, half of it)






and a bunch of characters from my NaNoWriMo novel






plus a proper cover for my novel






I swear I'll have something more finished the next time I post! :U

EDIT: here's proof I have actually been working on that christmas drawing





the bg is just placeholder, it's not going to look like that in the finished version


----------



## Dragon

The edges of the jackfruit (starfruit?/green fruit thingy?????) are kind of sharp compared to your reference and could be blurred a bit more, especially the right edge of the full fruit thingy.

But 's just nitpicking really; your pineapple is especially gr8 (the skin things could be closer together but nice textures on that and in general really) and your NaNo character designs are also really interesting and whoa.


----------



## Equinoxe

hnnnnng thank youu C:
it's a carambola! Carambolas are funny.
And yep I guess I should've blurred it a bit more. You have sharp eyes :D

here's the tenth one-a-day collage, featuring purple potatoes, a velvet mite and kaffir limes plus other random stuff





this means I've kept this up for 80 days despite all other stuff. (!)
Gonna keep paintin' yeeee (also sorry again for some of the more half-assed ones like today's, I just wanted to get them out of the way because other things)

Writing (and trying to write) has eaten away almost all my usable time, but soon I shall be free. You can expect some other art next week since NaNo is ending this friday O:

EDIT: here's a fractal planet thing I did for wallpapery purposes! It's composed of three different fractal renders and some Photoshop fairy dust.
I did the fractals with Apophysis, as usual :P





I have a way bigger version if anyone wants to use this as their desktop bg


----------



## Equinoxe

PROMISE TIME IS OVER I _finally_ fucking finished this one:

(click preview image for the full *big picture*)
asdghashgd I almost lost faith and motivation when I was drawing the ladies but then I just got rid of one of them and it helped. Thus, the drawing was finished (damn time).

also I forgot to post this one on time, collage numero un- no wait 11:






to be posted: fluffy things? _maybe?_ *yes??*


----------



## Equinoxe

wooops forgot to post this one on time:






Plus! 
Fuzzy things and... less fuzzy things (click preview for full):

they're a bunch of creatures from an alien race I made up and blah blah nobody cares :Y


----------



## Equinoxe

new year, same old shit! I will never stop doing this, you know

potd collages 13 & 14:





I'm rather fond of the pear







sketchy stuff:







to be drawn: 9 hours, 9 persons, 9 doors fanart? maybe?
I finally managed to get into the game and play all the endings and... ashgdahsf

EDIT: yep


----------



## Equinoxe

CONNECT FOUR- oh wait make that five

obligatory lousy 6th gen starter sketch! might draw the legendaries too






photoshop filter barfed sketchy thing:






potd collage #15






also filled the *IMPROVEMENT MEME* (dA link because huge)
feel free to comment on the old ones and make me feel super ashamed of myself okay


----------



## Equinoxe

everything has been super stressful and horrible! and kinda still is but I'm just gonna post some of my poop anyway. Maybe I could even get a comment from someone no shhh that won't happen

poops of the day:
























a running animation from our animation class last week (the 3d model was given to us by the teacher but I did the animation and funky colours myself):






also I participated in the Global Game Jam this year too and made graphics for a game *BEAUTIFUL PIECE OF ART*
*WATCH THE TRAILER*: [[[link]]]
I didn't sleep much during those 48 hours *<*


comments? anything? UnU


----------



## Spoon

Your stuff is really great! I have trouble telling apart the photos and your daily paintings! There's a few instances where the dark colors are too prevalent compared to the photos, like the dark green in the eel and the dark in the purple-black fruit. And the caramel popcorn painting seems more liquid than the photo, too. Beyond that your stuff looks great and I love seeing your new stuff; I'm just an awful commenter.


----------



## Equinoxe

Thank youuu C:
Yeah, with some pictures I kinda go overboard with contrast :P
and oh btw if by caramel popcorn you mean the white thing with red liquid, it's actually something else (doesn't stop it from looking super delicious though) :D


not much to show, so I guess here are some more potds:






and this sketchy... thing I guess I haven't shown you peoples yet? (photobucket's broken for me and I can't see any of my previously posted art so it might already be there but I'm too lazy to check)





(inspired by this song that I absolutely love okay)


I might be a bit less active here atm because I'm drawing things for real money and it's kind of a priority. Deadline's on the 31st of March so I guess before that I might not draw other stuff. I might be wrong too, depends on how fast I do stuff and ajknsfjanf afdsdsdgfognj yeahhhh *drifts off into darkness*


----------



## Equinoxe

Yep I totally took my sweet time drawing those things, but they're done and I'm happy yeah! Money is on its way and now I can draw ~other things~



Here are some more recent PotD collages (not all of them because there are tooo many and I'm tooooo lazy):


















And various sketches of things:











And silly Ouendan/AA crossover things (thanks, tumblr, for the ideas):













I also finally dusted my tumblr and decided I might actually use it for posting my art stuffs. At least I'm gonna try and remember to post my stuff dunno :U


----------



## Autumn

It's gotten to the point where I can't remember if the top set or the bottom of PotD is the original. Good job. *applause*


----------



## Keldeo

The nose PotD is really good, the hairs around it especially. If that's a nose. (Second row, second from the right.)


----------



## Equinoxe

Hngngngn thanks peoples C:
(the originals are the bottom row [though it might be fun to switch it around sometime >:D])
Yeah, the poop under the zombie-fungus-covered ant is a snow leopard's nose. :D


New stuff??? _wow_
Here's a finished drawing (the first proper one in _ages_ that ISN'T something I HAD to do):

(click the preview for the full image)
NEW ORIGINAL CHARACTER TIME
Meet Colton, a cowboy cupid who, instead of arrows, shoots _crushbullets_ with his two _revLOVErs_. 
He's clumsy, has terrible eyesight and on top of that, he accidentally broke his rose-tinted glasses, but he's still convinced he can get the job done. Often sometimes he hits trees, cars and traffic signs instead of people's hearts, but hey, it's all in the name of love, alright?


----------



## Equinoxe

Whew it's been forever since I drew things other than the daily poops.
here's a thing I just finished:





On the left: Fleyta; on the right: Kramau. 
Both are actually angry magical space monsters in disguise (and they really fucking _hate_ each other). :U

Maybe I'll draw some of the newer pokeymans tonight since I'm HYPED beyond words. O:
_stay tuned_


----------



## mewtini

AAAAAA <3

Colton looks like he sucks at shooting crushbullets.

Somehow the posing on the second one looks off? Or not exactly "off", but... stiff :|


----------



## mewtini

AAAAAA <3

Colton looks like he sucks at shooting crushbullets.

Somehow the posing on the second one looks off? Or not exactly "off", but... stiff :|


----------



## Equinoxe

obligatory MEGA POKEMON

Turbo Blaziken and Fairy Mawile, mmmmhmmm yes <3


----------



## Equinoxe

3 o'clock in the morning art time fun time !





here's a link to the full-sized version

I spent ~6-7 hours on this (counting unrelated stuff like going outside for 10 minutes and dicking around on the internet)


I'm super tired and will go to sleep right after this shdfsjfds
Comments are _tremendously_ appreciated, as always!


----------



## Karousever

Your art. Blows my mind. Just saying.


----------



## Equinoxe

Thank youuu C:

Here's some more stuff! This one's from last week:

Fluffy things! Chil and Nex chilling in the snow :B

And today's creation:

Documenting what happened last night!


----------



## Equinoxe

did someone say PROFESSOR SYCAMORE?? probably not, but here he is anyway:





(tumblr link here)
His theme music speaks for itself. <3


----------



## Equinoxe

Woops shit I haven't posted anything here for a looong time, but then again I haven't really been drawing much (I usually keep my tumblr more up to date art-wise). I *think* I might be coming out of this particular art block/art coma, so here's some stuff:






Doodlesketch thing from a few days back. 
(tumblr link)







Dishonored fanart, fresh from the oven! I know he should probably be wearing the mask but I wanted to draw his face, so shhhhhh. Corvo is a cool dude.
(tumblr link)


Beep boop maybe I'll draw something more decent in the coming days. Or not. 
I have time, but I seem to have misplaced my motivation to finish things ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Equinoxe

I've drawn some things again! Images link to tumblr (and bigger-sized versions of the images) :O


Redesigned older character of mine:



SNAIL:



Doodles of some of my Skyrim characters:


Comments, critique and whatever are always appreciated! :P


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I just love that snail
Can you draw a cowboy on it?


----------



## DrClef

Can you draw me a Scyther riding SCP-682?


----------



## Dar

The sparkles around the Crown of Barenziah are 100% necessary.

EDIT: also your Sycamore artwork is fantastic


----------

